# Pictures of Rabbits Building their Nests



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello Friends,

Some of my absolute FAVORITE pictures of rabbits are those that havetheir mouths stuffed with hay as they go about making their nests. 

Does....Bucks...it doesn't matter. I want to see them.

If you have any, could you please post them in this thread for my amusement?

Many Thanks.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 9, 2005)

I might as well start.

My gender confused buck, Spice:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2005)

This is Bunster - a rabbit of mine who is at the Bridge:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't have pictures - I'm usually too busysitting and staring at them as they do it. Art swears one ofthe main reasons I breed is I like to watch rabbits build their nests.

Silly man...he knows me too well...



Peg


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## doodle (Nov 10, 2005)

:sunshine: I can see why these are some of your favorite pictures! 

They are sooo cute!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 10, 2005)

I love seeing bunnies make a nest.I Really like the buck picture who knew somebody else had a crazy buck too.bluebird


----------



## Johncdn (Nov 10, 2005)

The only time Willow ever built a nest was justafter she got over a case of intestinal blockage and she was runningaround crazy/happy


----------



## Lissa (Nov 10, 2005)

This picture is HILARIOUS! Look at her go!! Hahaha!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 23, 2005)

I got more pictures... lol. Last time Spice wasbuilding a nest, he was in the double hutch because Zoey was inquarentine in the single hutch. Well once her 2 weeks were up, I movedZoey into the double hutch and Spice back into the single hutch. Wellin the process of doing that, I had to destory Spice's masterpiece,lol. Today I looked out before going to feed and guess what? He'sbuilding another nest! :shock:

I'm starting to think he can sense a change in weather coming becauselast time he did that, we had snow a few days later. So here is Spicebuilding his second nest in less than 3 weeks...

_(Sorry 'bout the wire in the next one, I didn't want to disturb him.)_






In the one below, he was trying to get into his box but couldn't with all the hay in his mouth.:laugh:





















I even got a video of him because I couldn't get a good picture so I will post that when it is finished uploading!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2005)

These pictures are so incredibly cute. :inlove:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 23, 2005)

:inlove: What awesome pictures!
Theodore does not build like that. I put a pile of hay down for him andhe burrowed into it once. Unfortunately I never got a pic of it - (ourdigi cam got stolen) After that, he decided he wanted to be on topof the hay, so I caught him patting it all down with his front paws.Wish I coud show you guys. :?

Now when I pull a piece of hay from his bed he gets very annoyed withthe "mess" I made and has to immediately fix it the way he likes it.LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 23, 2005)

MOST males don't do what Spice does... :?He's sort of gender confused...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2005)

Pebbles doesn't doit because I never leave enough hay forher to play with.


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh my! I have never had any of my buns build a nest but it is so funny to see those pictures =)

Maybe mah dear sweet Bonnie will start with it hehe


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for this post, Carolyn! I waswondering what the heck Skittles has been doing lately carrying arounda clump of hay in her mouth. I'll have to get a pic and postit.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok, the video of Spice collecting hay is now ready!

Click here:

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=B5816AC1-E34D-469A-89F8-0FAA3D555884

(It's on a video blog site because it's the pnly place I could find to upload it.)


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 24, 2005)

MBB- that vid is sooo cute! Would love to see more of Mocha, Spice, and Zoey.


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 24, 2005)

omg that is just so cute! Poor GenderChallenged thing... either that or he knows that men are becoming stayat home dads more and more often


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 24, 2005)

These pics are adorable! I can understand whyyou wanted to see photos of bunnies building nests, Carolyn...there'sjust something about it that is so sweet. 

Unfortunately I don't have any pics to share, but do have a brief story...

I had an odd thing happen once with a doe. She was in the midst ofbuilding her nest andpreparing for birth, so I left her aloneto do her work. Fortunately I decided to take a peek in sometime laterto see how she was doing. However, instead of finding a contented newmom, I found her cowering in the back of her hutch, looking terrified,and in the shadows something looked odd...her face was askewsomehow.So I took her out and looked at her more closely, anddiscovered that she had stuffed her mouth so full of hair that itbecame a huge impacted wad...she couldn't even shut her mouth. I had toget tweezers and gently remove it for her, afew clumps at atime. I was totally amazed at the amount of hair that came out of her,the poor thing. But she seemed so grateful afterwards, and went on tofinish her nest and have a healthy litter. It's the onlytimeI've ever seen anything like that happen...


----------



## Bindi (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got some pictures of my Bandit sulking atthe back of her hutch with a load of straw and fur in her mouth. Thesekind of pictures are really funny...

I'll see if I can scan them onto here.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't believe what happened earlier!

I knew Spice nested, I saw him do it once in the spring and twice thelast month. Well I have never seen Mocha nest but I must have 2 genderconfused bucks...

If you can't beat 'em, join em? :?


----------



## irishmist (Dec 1, 2005)

Gracie did not collect hay to make her nest, shefollowed me around with the paper towels and snatched them.She ran around with the paper towel in her mouth for over an hour


----------



## ruka (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL irishmist! I guess bunnies will make nests out of just about anything.

I never knew bunnies had such large mouths. Very very cute pics though.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 1, 2005)

> Gracie did not collect hay to make hernest, she followed me around with the paper towels and snatchedthem. She ran around with the paper towel in her mouth forover an hour


Oh, that is just too adorable! 



:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 1, 2005)

That's so cute irishmist!

I just find it funny that the only one not nesting is my one and only doe, Zoey. :disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2005)

These are all GREAT! Loved the story,Irishmist. I can't believe Mocha's in on the action too now,MBB! :shock: Will definitely have to checkoutthe video. I love it when you postthose! Johncd's rabbit is really on a Mission.

Not one of my rabbits ever even attempt to build nests. Allof your babies are very hard workers. Apparently my crewlikes to watch me work instead of them being bothered. 

I love all these pictures. They're wonderful!:great: Thanks for the smiles, Folks! I hope we seemore to come.





-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2005)

I just got to see the video! MBB, that is soooooo cute!!!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Ok, the video of Spice collecting hay is now ready!
> 
> Click here:
> 
> ...




:rofl: :laugh: Oh my Goodness!!! That Is the best rabbit video I've seen yet!

How adorable! I can't believe how many times he goes back formore hay before he finally hops into his hole. 

TOO CUTE!!!

:blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think I'd mess with either one of these babies if they gave me that look!
















And after seeing the video of Spice, I definitely wouldn't get in his way.

Bassetluv, that story is shocking! Poor baby! ThankGod she has such an attentive mom. Silly Rabbit! 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe Mocha and Spice see how much attentionZoey gets and they think it's just because she's a doe so they'retrying to manipulate me to spend more time with them instead!

I've got some funny bunnies. Actually I think it's the weather, itfinally got cold (very cold) and I think Mocha and Spice both knowswhat that means and are preparing. Zoey doesn't understand yet.

I love the video too, it's so cute and funny. When I shot that, I triedto shoot from the door that's in his enclosed box but Spice got so madthat the door was open that he ran around the wire part with the hay inhis mouth and would not come in the enclosed part until I closed thedoor. :shock:

I hope people keep posting, these pictures are awesome!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> I hope people keep posting, these pictures are awesome!




I agree. 

-Carolyn


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think he was nesting, but I thought it was cute how he had paper trailing out of his mouth.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2005)

Carrying anything in their mouth works. 

What a cute little pumpkin! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2006)

Bump for Offspring!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have to find another one that I really liked.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 18, 2006)

\/\/\/ This pic made me crack up so bad at work. 

*Lissa wrote: *


> This picture is HILARIOUS! Look at her go!! Hahaha!


----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2006)

This is my rabbit, Integra. she always makes a nest 2 weeks after beignbred, wether she is prego ornot.


----------

